# Plants for resting?



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

I am new to the Betta world. I'm an adult too, and when I was a child I never had one of these fish because I thought they were like pirahna and mean. I never liked mean creatures. So, I've had fish, just not these fish. 

So, what I'm wondering, since I've never heard of it until online shopping e-bay and on the betta eating silk plants thread;- Why do betta need "resting plants"?. I don't understand this phenomena. And, am wondering if someone can explain why there are things like $15 betta hammocks :shock: (special leaf) for sale? If need be, i'll make a hammock out of live leaf & change it.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think they necessarily need them, but you don't technically need to have a bed in your bedroom either, it's just much more comfy and relaxing than laying on the floor


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I know my boy loves his live plants. He swims around, tries to get himself through the roots, and even naps in them. I have a floating plant, I believe it is water wisteria.


----------



## DearAmbellina (Apr 22, 2011)

My Otus loves his pothos  He lays on the submerged leaves as well as the vines. My snails also seem to like napping on the leaves.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

Plants r the way to go.....

Its beter for them to lay on something soft than h gravel.. my 4 dollar petsmart hammock was the best buy I've made and it has gotten the more then enough use.... 

I neverknew fish to lay and rest like the betta... until I got elvis... he'd get on top of his little vase decor and lay on side and completely stop moving.. I thought he just up and died gt close to the tank and he jumped up and took off for the aces around the tank.... scared me to death...


----------



## Made2party (Jul 20, 2012)

i would not buy them for 15 they have them @ Petsmart for 3.99+ Tax


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

I got a tube of water wisteria at Petsmart and floated it on the top of my fish's tank. He likes to wiggle in so that the leaves have taken his weight and then nap like that. The other male snoozes on the hornwort floating in his tank. It's a nice combination of support and being out of sight that makes them comfortable.

You can get live plants for pretty cheap, they're a good way to go. Floating plants you just have to chuck in the top and let them go.


----------

